# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Goin'...far From DT!.LOLX

## glimmering_candle

Assalamoalaikum every 1
i hope every1 at Dt is havin' fun and doin' aik dum first class awsome tawsome tip top...
the only thing that i wanna say is that i won't be able to come here in DT due to some problem that's y i'm goin' far far away not even from DT but the whole internet world...
i wud be very glad if u ppl will miss meeeeh!:kissing:
lol
but m not gonna leave it.. m just saying good bye to all of u for some time..
but one day i'll come back
and afterall u won't get anyother candle glimmering here at dt's surface!
so have fun all of u ...
nd keep doin' great...
I'LL mis u all 
ANN THOSE NEW PPL HERE...THOUGH IT WAS JUST A BEGINING OF THE INTRO :Wink: 
AND DUN EVAH TRY TO FORGET MEE..
I HOPE I WON'T GET ANYINFRACTION ON IT :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

aww..u will not get infraction...u said u will come back...i will really miss u..just take good care of ur self...and u said it right...there cant be any other candle jaan for me...take care and have fun..
wat abt osama...is he also going to leave for some time...

----------


## Shikari

hmm..wats dis..yaar..kahan ja rahi ho..aur plz tell me kab tak wapas aogi..

take care of urself..best of luck...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...kio ja rahi ho :Frown:  ...i will surely miss u candle:hug2;

take carez and ALLAH bless u always :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

awwwwwwwwwww kahan ja rahi hooooooo  :Embarrassment: 
main kis ko chanda bulaonga ab  :Frown:

----------


## friendlygal786

We will miss u candle..u r surely one special and unique girl...
Jaana zaroori hai to jayo but do come back
Bless u always sis  :Smile:

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

kahan jaa rahi ho  :Frown:  abhee to dosti huwi thee  :Frown: 

I'LL really mish yew :'( 

cum back soooon !!  :Frown:  

take carezzz 

byee !!

----------


## Hina87

We'll surely miss you. Take care of yourself. :giveflower;

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

awwww... Gc...  :Frown: 
I'm going to miss u so much!!!
i can't believe ur going :'( 
plz plz pwetty plzzz u MUST come back!!!
Take care huniiee...
I'll miss u soo so so much! 
Allah hafizz .. :hug2;

----------


## glimmering_candle

awwwwwwwwww





WELL , I'LL MIS U PPL TOOOOO!
ACTUALLY MERI STUDIES KA KAFI MASLA HO RAHA HAI AND I HAVE TO STUDY NOW WITH HEAD AND HEART :Wink: 
THAT'S Y... AND AFTER CHOTI EID MA SIS IS GOIN' TO BE MARRIED...
SO..
I'LL COME BAK AFTER SOME TIME :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

wa aleikum assalam...
inshaALLAH...we will be waiting for u..
love u hamesha...:kissing:...and i will miss u and osama...:hug2;
really i have always had a good time with u both...u two are special for me...
ALLAH bless u both...keep smiling.

----------


## NInA

heyyyyyyyyyy!  :Frown:  i'll miss u toooooooooooo .. alot  :Frown:  abb me kis ko scrap kia keron gi profile mein  :Frown:  u hi thi me ki apni  :Frown:  lol... aww!! achi tarah khoob dil laga ker perhna  :Stick Out Tongue:  come back soon :hug2; 

muuahhh *x*:kissing: Take good wali carezzz...:kissing:

----------


## glimmering_candle

awww
nina meri pyari sisoo main bhi apko miss karoongi!
aur rahen sis u are always so special for us:winkiss:!

----------


## *Fatima*

OMG Gl :'( so sad that u r going :'(

then hum kise baat karege 

any way hope u come back as soon as u can 


I will miss u Gl sis

Take care of ur self

----------


## mytonse

I will surely miss you.I would be reallly indebted if u could mail me with the reasons.Otherwise u arnt going anywhere

----------

